# clean earth



## Haroon

In a manual of some appliance I read this phrase : "clean earth" ( or earthing , which is allowing some electric wires to the ground for safety ) how does Arabic language express this term ?


----------



## lovelygirlnatasha

My dictionary gives " الاختباء في اﻷرض "   for the word "earthing" 

I doubt if it literally means "that which is (hidden away?) in the earth"


----------



## cherine

The term used colloquially is  الدفن - دفن الأسلاك (في الأرض/في الحائط)  I'm not sure if it fits in fuS7a, but I also don't see why it wouldn't


----------



## Haroon

cherine said:


> in fuS7a, but I also don't see why it wouldn't


 
Sorry but I couldn't get the meaning!! Could you explain more?


----------



## cherine

Sorry. I meant to say that I wasn't sure if it was used in fuS7a or not, but in the same time I don't see why it wouldn't.

In other -simpler- terms: I think this can be used in fuS7a.


----------



## Haroon

Thank you for explaining


----------



## cherine

Haroon said:


> Thank you for explaining


You're welcome  And sorry again for the confusion.


----------



## boubata

I am quite sure it's called: التأريض


----------



## WadiH

boubata said:


> I am quite sure it's called: التأريض


 
Electrical earthing (or "grounding" in American English) is indeed usually called تأريض.


----------



## sherifma2003

Haroon said:


> In a manual of some appliance I read this phrase : "clean earth" ( or earthing , which is allowing some electric wires to the ground for safety ) how does Arabic language express this term ?


 

I think you mean العزل 

عزل الكهرباء بتلميس السلك لطرف ارضى


----------



## WadiH

sherifma2003 said:


> I think you mean العزل
> 
> عزل الكهرباء بتلميس السلك لطرف ارضى


 
In electricity, عزل means "insulation", which is not the same as grounding/earthing.


----------



## Haroon

For dear boubata and dear Wadi Hanifa, kind regards and thank you for your participations. It is ok تأريض , what about "clean"? Waiting for new replies .....


----------



## ayed

Haroon said:


> In a manual of some appliance I read this phrase : "clean earth" ( or earthing , which is allowing some electric wires to the ground for safety ) how does Arabic language express this term ?


 
Haroon ! Inspired by members' answers and comments, I guess  :
at-tamdeedat al-ArDhiyya(*التمديدات الأرضية*).You dig long burrows underground ,lay the electric conductors and bury them.


----------



## WadiH

Haroon said:


> For dear boubata and dear Wadi Hanifa, kind regards and thank you for your participations. It is ok تأريض , what about "clean"? Waiting for new replies .....


 
Tell us what's meant by "clean" here in English so we can try to figure out what it means in Arabic.


----------



## Haroon

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Tell us what's meant by &quot;clean&quot; here in English so we can try to figure out what it means in Arabic.


 
and this is what I ask about !!


----------



## boubata

I think clean means without additional elements as I heard some people add salt or even copper to the end of the wire.


----------



## Haroon

A very good explanation , thank you .


----------

